# Penny's Waiting Thread



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I bought this girl already bred a couple months ago. I wasn't given a due date for her though. She is registered with USBGA and is bred to a USBGA registered dapple buck.
I just brought her home from my other property and noticed her vulva is swollen and her udder is just starting to fill. So hopefully we will have babies soon!:woohoo:
First Pic is when I bought her and last few pics are now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Lovely doe! Hope she doesn't make you wait too long!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What a pretty doe! That one brown leg sure makes her unique


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Pretty doe! Good luck 
I am no good on judging boer udders...but her pooch looks close!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> What a pretty doe! That one brown leg sure makes her unique


It's funny because one of my older does who is unrelated is marked almost exactly the same as her lol brown leg is right instead of left. 








I get them confused sometimes lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I say another month


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Ya I was thinking about a month too


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Let's play a guessing game! How many do you think she has and when will she pop?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm going to guess twin doelings on may 21! what breed/colour buck is she bred to?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Oops! You already described the buck! Hope she has dappled does!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm hoping for twin doelings with lots of color


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She has been very uncomfortable since last night. Poor girl is huge. I'm hoping she has twins and not a huge single.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What a pretty doe! I guess a buck and a doe, one traditional and one dapple, on May 19


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh I hope for some dapples! Maybe she'll even go on my birthday lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She still hasn't kidded but she's looking close! 
Here are some pics
(excuse the scours, she had a bad bout of diarrhea)


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Her ligs look pretty soft to me. any guesses as to how long she has?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Guess my may 21 prediction was wrong! I was wrong on my own doe, Ruckus, too! Still waiting for her to go anyday now! Your girl is looking reall;-)y sunken in her back. It'll be race between your doe and mine!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I really thought she was in early labor a few days ago but she tricked me! She seems uncomfortable today and off by herself so hopefully tonight is the night!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She's got a little bit of goop! Hopefully soon!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She had triplets this afternoon with no problem! Two bucks and a doe!
The boys are really having difficulties standing up. Their hind legs are weak so all 3 got a shot of Bo Se. I milked mom and bottle fed all three colostrum. They immediately took to the bottle so I am supplementing them until they get stronger.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Adorable! Hope they get stronger fast for you


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are so cute, especially the dappled one! Let me guess.....he's a boy? At least you got one doe! My girl Ruckus kidded triplets yesterday morning too!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! Babies are a bit stronger today. Actually the dappled is the doe!!!! She's teeny tiny but the strongest out of the three. I was pretty excited about that! Congrats on Ruckus! What did she have?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! You got lucky with the dapple doe! So adorable! 
Me....not so lucky. Ruckus gave me triplet bucks!:think:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I love the dapple's coloring!  Will you be keeping her?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So we just lost the little girl she had bloody mucous poop. Also the flies ate sores on her to where she was bleeding! One of the boys has sores too. So we pulled the two and brought them in the house


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh no! I am so sorry!!! (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Aww! so sorry to hear that! Sounds strange. Hope the boys will be ok.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you. I have no idea what happened.


----------

